# no more algae problems!!!!



## stev0205 (Nov 5, 2007)

with all of that water movement, i wouldn't be surprised if you're CO2 levels are the same as that with the atmosphere around it... those CO2 levels seem to be good enough for every plant on this planet to grow.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

That is sickeningly awesome man, good job .

I can see why your plants would be flourishing. How much did it cost you all together? time + $ ?

Impressive :].


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

When you had less flow before, certain areas of your tank would have high levels of CO2 whereas other areas would have very low levels because they wouldn't have mixed.

Now, with increased flow and increased mixing of any dissolved CO2, your plants are growing better, despite a lower overall level of CO2.

Well, that could be one of the reasons.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

All you need to do is turn the needle valve a bit to add more CO2, reduce the overflow spill height.

You can also simply feed the CO2 into the return pump impeller via a small air stone. This will add only the CO2 into the tank and atomize the gas pretty well.
If you do not like the mist inside the tank, run a simple DIY reactor, say 3x 18" with a 400 gph pump and feed the CO2 into that pump.

Out the bottom of the DIY reactor, allow the CO2 enriched water to butt directly up to the suction side of the return pump.
No CO2 mist and the same type of effect.

Add a venturi loop to the top of the reactor at about 3" down to reduce gas build up and connect the other end of the air line to the suction side of the 400gph pump.

This will suck the gas out if it builds up past 3" inside the reactor tube.

You do not need to dechlor is you only change say 5-10 gallons of water unless it's Chloramine. Even here, simple adding a small amount of dechlor and adding the tap directly is fine.

I do this even with 70% water changes with shrimp and sensitive fish. 
So the tiny daily amount is much less risk.

Some Bag filters would help increase mechanical filtration and make it easier to clean, add some lava and sponge of Zeolite/spent carbon for biomedia.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

the cost wasn't to bad. new pump $100, trash barrel $30, acrylic $60, assorted, pvc fittings, pipe clamps, shut off valves, float valve, maybe $100. alot of stuff I had lying around. the time was a bit more involving mostly to build the sump and design it and plumb the drains in the bottom.
The C02 is mixing good with the water I think the water flowing down the return pipe is where i'm getting most of the off gasing. It is about 10' vertical and 20' horizontal. I don't feel the need to open the needle valve more since they are growing good. I don't want them growing to fast that will just add to the maintenace. which would defeat the purpose of changing my setup in the first place. I have plenty of mechanical filtration.(4 -11x14 pads which total about 4" thick. plus I can't use bag filters the flow into the sump enters the side and moves up to the next chamber. this allows fry and shrimp to live in the first chamber until I scoop them up, they also help eat uneaten food. I'm going to post a pic of this soon.


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

here is a pic of the filter setup


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Since you feel the plants are growing fast enough a fine etc, you should adjust the light, not keep the CO2 low.

this will control algae and other fish issues far better, use less electric, and that's where both algae and plant growth starts.........not with CO2.



I think many are like you, not wanting to mess with anything after having issues. 
However, reducing the light is not going to cause algae in any case I know of.........and it reduces the CO2 demand.

Much wiser than accepting slow growth for less/low CO2 and no risk to do/try.

If you have had lots of algae issues in the past, and only the last few months have you had algae free, then you really do not have a reference for what is/is not good growth that's manageable or know what max growth rates look like due solely to CO2.

You can add good CO2 and use low light to achieve awesome results with no algae issues and good slower growth and the minimal algae. I'm suggesting a method to involves less risk to manage growth.

If you want no/little plant growth, then a non CO2 method is more along what you really want, no water changes, and no trimming and very very little algae.

Lot less work than the set up you. 

But......with daily water changing, you can change say 10 gallon per day during the first 30-90 minutes of the lights on to add CO2 from the tap. This will make the tank do quite well without CO2.

I think that is one of the things that's occurring here.
So you can optimize the timing of the WC's and the volume, as well as reducing the light and increasing the CO2(slowly).

Basically , the system/method has plenty of room for improvement. You might be fine and happy now, but then again, many are fine with plastic plants:redface:


Regards, 
Tom Barr

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm really not sure if I would want any faster growth, I'm trimming pretty often as it is. my money wort has shot up to the top of the tank which is 29" high and I already only have 2 of my 4 bulbs running for about 8 hours. everything is finally in balance just the way I want it. good growth, no algea, happy fish and best of all minimal maintenance. If the growth gets to out of hand my fish will not have as much room to swim too. heres a pic of the tank.


----------



## indyglyder (Jul 14, 2006)

stev0205 said:


> with all of that water movement, i wouldn't be surprised if you're CO2 levels are the same as that with the atmosphere around it... those CO2 levels seem to be good enough for every plant on this planet to grow.


I thought more about this comment and if I'm understanding it correctly would a tank with high flow and water movement (gas exchange) be fine and not need a co2 setup???


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

With the easy to grow species you have and the lower density of plant biomass, nope, you are fine.
The daily water changes helps a great deal for such tanks, and allows massive bioloads as well. Another friend had one such tank plagued, but went non CO2 and automated water changer with excellent results also.

Certainly easier, looks better, no algae etc.
But, you do not get to keep every plant species etc, but quite a few do well.

Many folks here seem to want other species that are really much more picky, so their goals will differ, often greatly from yours and your expectations. Just like some are fine with plastic plants, some are not, others might not be happy with Moneywort, Egeria, swords etc. The point is that the light drives everything here no matter what method you use. 
Try it and see. 

You might consider some water sprite also. or have it floating on the right side.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

